# Creation PCUT CT630



## signerdude (Jun 18, 2009)

desperately in need of some help please. i have a relatively new Creation PCUT ct630 2nd hand from ebay.
there was no driver disk supplied with it. it uses a USB.

none of the trial packages ive tried have worked so far.

the only thing ive managed to do is get it to cut out a small rectangular test cut and it seems that the PC doesnt know its there.

does anybody know what software package i should be looking at?


----------



## forbiddenminni (Jan 22, 2009)

wow this is funny, i just bought the same cutter last night off a guy from craigslist. And i don't have the software either.

i was just about to post almost the same thing.

now what he told me, he bought if off eBay and there was no software with it, so he found a place to download it, but it was a demo. he said the demo was like the full version. now i wrote down the place to download it but i cant find it. i called him and no answer, so he should call me back later today. and i can let you no ware to go.

unless someone on here knows ware to find the software for the pcut 630. 

if anyone knows of a link to get info about this cutter, that would be great. I'm new to this and have never cut vinyl before so any info will help.


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

http://download.uscutter.com/SBEforUSCutterSetup.exe

You have to run sign blazer in trial mode, and cancel the online update when it pops up (every time you start SB)

that being said, I have had the ct630 for a long time, just got a new computer and am having a problem getting it recognized. good luck


----------



## forbiddenminni (Jan 22, 2009)

just set up sign blazer and everything is working great, already started making shirts, wooooo hooooooo !!!!

now just need to learn how to operate all these features..


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

sign blazer is super easy to use... i make stuff in sign blazer super fast. thats why i haven't changed software... it's so easy!


----------



## forbiddenminni (Jan 22, 2009)

well i lied i started to make shirts, one printed and now Ive been having problems since then, every time i go to cut and hit cut tile, its starts to cut and everything is moving good and then it just stops, on the plotter/cutter is says waiting, and then signblazer just freezes up and i just cant close out of the program, i have to restart my computer, and it has done this every time since i made my first cut. and ive tryed at least 6-7 times to try to cut other things. 

now im haveing nothing but problums, i didnt think i would be this easy.


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

remove the downloaded signblazer and search for a new download... maybe that one is no good?


----------



## GLAMOUR (Sep 7, 2010)

Good day every one, i have just bought a new CREATION CT630 with artcut software and it is not working for me. I tried to cut out my name and it is showing me erro. What do i do about this? can any one help me the drivers software? i really need it so i can check if the cutter is working. Thank you for your understanding. I await your swift response to my post.

Glamour


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

Flexistarter is around £85 but comes with a dongle and lifetime usage. It has a basic graphic editor and a production manager. So you can create text and basic shapes ready to cut and then send them to cutter. It is part of the flexisign pro series fron SAI International , but is a much cut down version from flexisignpro.

Sign cut you can get from £12 for a 12 months licence. This will cut basic fonts and number but also act as a production manager for other vector software. Coral Draw and Adobe Illustrator will actually integrate with it.


----------



## kiffixxx (Sep 24, 2012)

forbiddenminni said:


> well i lied i started to make shirts, one printed and now Ive been having problems since then, every time i go to cut and hit cut tile, its starts to cut and everything is moving good and then it just stops, on the plotter/cutter is says waiting, and then signblazer just freezes up and i just cant close out of the program, i have to restart my computer, and it has done this every time since i made my first cut. and ive tryed at least 6-7 times to try to cut other things.
> 
> now im haveing nothing but problums, i didnt think i would be this easy.


for me.. it only occur when usb cables our loose.. try not to move them when cutting.


----------



## littlej (Apr 9, 2013)

Hy, sorry for messing your post.

I have a problem with my cutter CT630 i bought it second hand and i managed to get the software install. I used a predefined grafic from signblazer but all my cutter does it moves to the far left side and it pushes the red button and than it stops and it says waiting and nothing else it just freezes. To make it work again i have to power down the plotter and start it again, if i put the plotter into ofline mode and manualy move the cutter to the left side untill it presses the red button it freezes again... so i think it might be a hardware problem, can you please tell me is this a hardware problem or am i doing something wrong (software) ?

Thanks and please excuse my poor english.


----------

